

Ask YC: Would you rather work from home or live in office? - breck

This question is for the former &#38; current YC'ers (and other startup founders). <p>I had this debate with some founders tonight in Cambridge regarding one guy who just moved into town. <p>Situation: you are a Web 2.0 startup moving to Cambridge from out of state. Would you recommend getting a residential apartment and working from home, or getting an office and sleeping on the couch/cot at night? <p>I had my opinion, but I'll save it to hear yours first.
======
pg
I'd always recommend an apartment for a small startup with little money. Even
if you don't live in it, I'd recommend getting an apartment as an office.
Apartments are cheaper and nicer to work in. The only advantages of offices
are that the can hold more people (not an issue for a young startup) and that
they seem more professional. But having a good product is more important than
seeming professional, and you're more likely to get one if you work in a good
place.

------
bootload
_"... Would you recommend getting a residential apartment and working from
home, or getting an office and sleeping on the couch/cot at night? ..."_

You mean you get a choice? Apartment every time. Why?

Unless you can get a good office, your apartment is going to be more
comfortable, close to the essentials fridge, terminal, bed (not needed if you
fall asleep at the terminal) and kitchen. A determinant factor is also access
to a internet connection.

Your time is only 3months. By then you will have created something and require
a new office. Then again if you do get an office make sure it is just a bit
better than home so you (and others) stay there. Read Joels article which
comments on Phill Greenspuns, "Managing Software Engineers" ~
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/news/fog0000000170.html>

------
jey
Get an apartment with your cofounders and set up a "home office", making sure
that your office qualifies for the home office tax deduction.

~~~
jamesbritt
Also make sure their aren't zoning or HOA or other restrictions on running a
business from a residence.

If you do not have much traffic this may just be a matter of keeping your
mouth shut.

------
akardell
Get a home office and a third place
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Third_Place>). Having recently left my
former employer and taken the plunge, I've found myself strangely having the
highest levels of productivity sitting for a few hours at a coffee shop with
free Wi-Fi.

------
ALee
Not a YC founder (yet, hopefully), but we work from home. Our rooms are
separated from our work area though so I don't know if you'll have enough
space for that type of situation. No matter what you do, mentally or
physically prepare for work (even if it means just brushing your teeth). Also,
remember to exercise.

